# Stair chair alternatives



## Ckflorez (May 18, 2016)

You transport a 76 y/o female patient home after she had hip surgery.  Upon arrival at the private residence, the family asks you to place the patient in her bed upstairs.  You don't have a stair chair on your unit and the family wants their loved one moved right away.

There are multiple alternatives to a stair chair at your disposal.  Name two safe alternatives found on your unit and one safe alternative found in the patient's home.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 18, 2016)

Why does this sound like a homework question?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 18, 2016)

I'd use the SKIB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (May 18, 2016)

I use Fire.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (May 18, 2016)

How do you not have a stair chair? Granted if they've had recent hip surgery (and ignoring that discharge home to a second floor room would be a poor plan) and can't be secured in the stair chair there are other ways to get the patient in. If the stairs are steep or have turns I'd use the scoop since I can better secure the pt; if its a short rise like a split level my go-to for extricating hip fx's is the canvas pole stretcher.


----------



## Jim37F (May 18, 2016)

I'd be out of service without a stair chair, thus my answer is let another unit that has one take the call....



TransportJockey said:


> Why does this sound like a homework question?


But yes, why are you expecting us to do your homework for you?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 18, 2016)

Look in the patient movement section of your book.


----------



## Summit (May 18, 2016)

Call the helicopter and tell them to bring the winch... or maybe use a trampoline?


----------



## Akulahawk (May 18, 2016)

I'm 100% in favor of calling Yoda. Shouldn't be a problem for him.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (May 18, 2016)

Call for ALS


----------



## Tigger (May 18, 2016)

Summit said:


> Call the helicopter and tell them to bring the winch... or maybe use a trampoline?


The helicopter goes "wop wop wop" as it flies into answer homework questions.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 18, 2016)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Call for ALS


Nope, sounds like we need a bls intercept. Someone has to do ghee manual labor


----------



## Gurby (May 18, 2016)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Call for ALS



For pain management.


----------



## CALEMT (May 18, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Nope, sounds like we need a bls intercept. Someone has to do ghee manual labor



Whats that sir/ma'am you're having chest pain?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 18, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Whats that sir/ma'am you're having chest pain?


Man, I need this bls crew to stay on scene and help while I carry my monitor


----------



## CALEMT (May 18, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Man, I need this bls crew to stay on scene and help while I carry my monitor



Not when theres priority dialysis calls pending lol.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 18, 2016)

Well then, I guess it's the good old fireman carry. Hey fireman, carry this.


----------



## Bluemtnsky (Jun 10, 2016)

you guys are awesome.


----------

